# Illustr.CS: PDF zum drucken ausgeben



## suza (4. Januar 2005)

hi folks 

ich möchte ausm Illustrator CS ein PDF zum drucken ausgeben 

wenn ich dann auf speichern unter .PDF gehe kommt im einstellungsfenster ständig die Warnung auf :

Warnungen: ! Die Dokument-Rastereffekt-Auflösung beträgt 72 ppi oder weniger. 

dabei ist das dok im CMYK farbformat und es sind nur vektoren und txt drinn ? 

wo kann ich das ändern ?


vielen Dank schon ma im vorraus 
suza


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Dann ändere mal Deine Auflösung auf 300 ppi, bzw. arbeite von Anfang an mit 300 ppi.
Denn mit CMYK und dem, was sich in dem Dokument befindet, hat die Auflösung nichts zu tun,
denn diese musst Du von Anfang an einstellen.

Gruss


----------



## suza (4. Januar 2005)

thx.ya für die schnelle antwort Markus 

das habe ich auch schon probiert - und des alles in ein neues dok eingefügt - hat aber auch ned gefunzt 
... denn ich habe eine vektorgrafik in 72 ppi erstellt und ich glaub das er auch deswegen rummeckert - wie kann ich die nun umwandeln? 

LGsuza


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Januar 2005)

suza hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... denn ich habe eine vektorgrafik in 72 ppi erstellt und ich glaub das er auch deswegen rummeckert


Genau daran wird's liegen. Mach am Besten, sofern es nicht zuviel Arbeit ist, die Grafik
noch einmal, aber diesmal von Anfang an mit 300ppi.


----------



## suza (4. Januar 2005)

boah habe ich ein glück dass die grafik nicht so aufwendig is 

...aber kann man des echt nicht irgendwie umwandeln? 

wünsch Dir nen schönen abend 
thx.sss


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Januar 2005)

Nein, das wirst Du nicht problemlos umwandeln können, weil es ja nicht so einfach von der Hand geht,
auf einen Inch 300 Pixel zu machen, obwohl vorher 72 vorhanden sind. Woher sollten denn die weiteren
Pixelinformationen kommen?


----------



## zechi (8. Januar 2005)

Einfach so "von Anfang an" kann man die Auflösung in Illustrator nicht ändern, wie etwa bei Photoshop - warum auch, ist doch kein Pixelproramm.

Hat in deinem Fall eher was mit evt. verwendeten Effekten zu tun.
Um die Warnmeldung wegzukriegen geh mal auf Effekte > Dokumentrastereinstellungen > 300 Dpi


----------



## suza (8. Januar 2005)

yes yeah genau das habe ich auch gemacht   
...nur habe ichs noch nicht geschafft hier reinzuschreiben 

eigentlich hätte ich nur genauer lesen sollen :

Warnungen: ! Die Dokument-Rastereffekt-Auflösung beträgt 72 ppi oder weniger. 

also vielen dank auch nochma 
LGsss


----------

